

Fasten Your Seatbelts: Google's Driverless Car Is Worth Trillions - mparramon
http://www.forbes.com/sites/chunkamui/2013/01/22/fasten-your-seatbelts-googles-driverless-car-is-worth-trillions/3/

======
senthilnayagam
skip the google part, they have built it but dont seem interested in
commercialising it.

komatsu trucks are commercially running hauling in Rio Tinto Mines in
Australia

This year toyota, audi, and other car makers would be showcasing their own
versions.

google is not manufacturing cars, it has to acquire a company like toyota to
monetize in multi billions, which will not be the case.

